# vibe sea ghost



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

on a whim picked up my 4th kayak based on word of mouth...vibe sea ghost 110 for smallmouth fly fishing the rivers around here. this thing is unbelievable for the price (<900$), has preinstalled rudder, easily standable, definitely built with the angler in mind. tracks just about as well as my 12 foot jackson cruise angler. seat is amazing. 450lb load capacity, <70 lbs weight. fishfinder ready with built in transducer well. for a sub $1000 fishing kayak i don't think anything else can even come close. they make it in a 13 foot length for similar price which i will pick up eventually for inshore use.

anyone else have a vibe? i have 2 ocean kayaks and a jackson but this company has really blown me away with the quality / price ratio on this boat.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats on the Vibe. Never used one, I have the Ocean Kayak Big Game 2. A buddy of mine has a Sea ghost and also likes it.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Going to buy my first yak sometime before Spring, and the Vibe Seaghost 130 is what Ive settled on as well, haven't seen a bad word about them at all, and for the money, you're getting a whole bunch of boat. Thanks for the review!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

adam you won't be disappointed. there is nothing that comes close to the sea ghost at this price point. the only drawback is the back cargo space is small on the 110 and the free paddle it comes with is worthless, use the couple hundred you save and pick up a nice 250+cm paddle. just installed an anchor trolley (no drill) and switched out the bungee cord holder knobs with some yakattack eyelet tie downs. the rudder is awesome.


----------

